# JW refuses transfusion for infant, charged after boy dies



## David_A_Reed (May 7, 2008)

Full story: Man refused blood to dying son ::: Breaking News

Excerpts:



> An auto air-condition repairer who refused blood transfusion for his two-year old son on religious grounds which led to his death on Tuesday appeared before an Accra Circuit.
> 
> ... charged with negligently causing harm and intentionally and unlawfully refusing access of the necessities of health and life to his son.
> 
> ...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 7, 2008)

Very sad how Satan has blinded the minds of those in this cult. 
We have JW's in our neighborhood. They have some wierd beliefs.


----------



## Davidius (May 7, 2008)

I've heard of Reformed Christians (some on this board?) who have refused vaccinations for their children. Will such be held liable in the event of a terminal illness?


----------



## christiana (May 7, 2008)

When I was a young teen I got infected lesions on my lower legs after scratches from berry picking. They progressively worsened and my mother was frantic but my father said, 'No, we'll pray for her'. Thankfully my mother finally said, 'While you pray I'm taking her to the doctor' or something similar could have been my fate!

Our God gave resources to His people and we are to use wisdom and take advantage of those things necessary to preserve health, especially when responsible for the wellbeing of children. Such very sad ignorance. I would imagine now that the father of that child feels God failed them. They are so focused on experiences that they know little of biblical truth! They are to be pitied and prayed for!


----------



## Prudence and Passion (May 7, 2008)

Will parents who do not take care to study both sides of the vaccination issue also be held liable? A little 



Davidius said:


> I've heard of Reformed Christians (some on this board?) who have refused vaccinations for their children. Will such be held liable in the event of a terminal illness?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 7, 2008)

Very sad. The death penalty ought to be sought in this case as well.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (May 8, 2008)

I'm not so sure that the parents of that child would think God failed them at all. Of course I haven't talked to them, but I have heard others state that they have totally given their child to God. Whether the child lives or dies, God is still God. That is the case whether they took the blood or not. It is sad when a parent looses a child. I could not imagine what that would be like. However, I bet they lean heavily on Job 2:10 in a situation like this. 

They don't reject all medical intervention. They just draw the line with things like accepting blood from another person. As someone else already mentioned, others don't vaccinate their children. Some shun medical attention in situations that I never would, like having a baby at home. They see it as the way things should be. I feel like even if I decided to do it with no drugs or other interventions, I want to be in the hospital just in case something doesn't go according to plans. Should those people be executed should their child die?


----------

